# Button Maker



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I am looking for a button maker, What i want to do is put my own text on the button but the button that i want is like submit new thread and preview post and like when you have an error and it says ok or cancel that kind of button like (windows classic style).


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Tomaweb Here creates free buttons in the windows classic style. You just type in your text, choose the colors etc and click to generate the button. You can then save it to your had drive for your use.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats is there anything that looks just like the windows classic icons?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought this was pretty close to windows classic from toma? 

If not there is http://www.buttongenerator.com/ and http://www.hooverwebdesign.com/freebuttons/


----------

